# Leprechaun schematics



## Pcsontos (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello,
I would like to ask, Please would it be possible to post the Leprechaun schematics.
Thank you very much.


----------



## den_vom_moersch (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello, 
yes, that would be very helpful. At least a parts list. Or does it come after you place an order?
Thank you


----------



## Robert (Jun 22, 2019)

Parts list / drill template is coming today.  Schematic will take a little longer.


----------



## Robert (Jun 22, 2019)

Drill templates are available on the product page.









						Leprechaun - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to EQD Rainbow Machine™




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## den_vom_moersch (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey, any news on the Parts List?


----------



## Robert (Jun 26, 2019)

This isn't formatted nicely, but gives you the info you need.

You'll also need a switched stereo 1/4" jack and two 3PDT footswitches.

1     100p
4     1n
1     2n2
1     47n
3     100n
3     10u
13    1u MLCC
1     1u Electrolytic
2     100u

2     1N4148
1     1N5817
2     LED

2     TL072
1     FV-1
1     CD4069UB
1     L78L33

1     100R
8     1K
4     4K7
15    10K
1     15K
1     47K
1     100K
2     1M

2     B25K
1     B50K
3     B10K


----------



## den_vom_moersch (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Diatrive (Jun 28, 2019)

Anyone know where to get an original style switched stereo jack? All I can find are the enclosed style that don't have space on the PCB for them. 
Also, is that for the expression jack and can you just leave it out?

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2019)

The jack doesn't need to be isolated for this build so this one will work:








						6.35mm 1/4" Stereo Phone Jack
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Yes, it's just for the expression jack so if you don't want it you can install a jumper from "T" pad to the pad directly below it.


----------



## Diatrive (Jul 2, 2019)

Cool, thanks. What version is this based on? If I put in momentary switches will they function?
Thanks!


----------



## Robusto (Oct 13, 2019)

Is there going to be a schematic for this PCB?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 13, 2019)

Why don’t you just message Mr PedalPCB instead of bumping literally every thread about the Leprechaun with the same question?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 13, 2019)

Spam alert


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 13, 2019)

I already posted it to Robusto yesterday. Don’t know why they keep asking for it again?


----------

